# Avast...



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

My computer has been running much slower than it did last year; yet I've not understood why. Just now I got a message from Avast that programs were slowing this machine. It said "Avast Cleanup Premium can fix the performance issues slowing down your PC in just a few seconds." It stated there were "7 slow apps" that affected speed and "321 issues + 6.5 MB of space" that were affecting maintenance. It named 3:

1. Intel Driver & Support Assistant
2. Microsoft OneDrive
3. Realtek High Definition Audio Driver

It gave me the option of "put to sleep" so as to free up space.
I know this is probably Avast's attempt to get me to update my Avast program to "premium" which is not free. Still do any of you in here think it would be wise to update? I know nothing about the 3 programs it mentions; and, thus, know not how it might actually affect this PC if they were "put to sleep". Any information is appreciated.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

I have Avast and would not upgrade. They are just trying to get u to update. One of the pop ups I get says is my location needs to be hidden and where they think I am is more than a 100 miles from me.


----------



## ticndig (Sep 7, 2014)

it;s just an ad I get the same one..


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

As has already been suggested, it's an ad.

But you say that your system really has slowed down so you should try to find the bottleneck. The best way to do that is to open the Task Manager by doing Ctrl-Shift-Esc. Click on the performance tab and observe.

During a time when the system is running slow, see if any resources are maxed out, such as CPU, memory or wifi. Once you understand which resource is holding you back you can click on the processes tab to identify the application that's drawing resources.

One time I had a neighbor friend complain of a slow system. She specifically complained of "screen freezes." She left the computer with me so I could put it through its paces. Everything was fine, so I returned the computer. Later that day she called me and was disgusted that the computer was no better. Frustrated, she went to a computer store and bought a new computer. She called and told me that her new computer also had the same "screen freezes." I went to her house and asked her to duplicate the problem while I watched. ,It turned out that the "screen freezes" were just slow-loading web pages (this was back in the dialup days). I told her that she needed to either be patient or get DSL. AOLers -- sheesh!

The point is that you need to study the problem using Task Manager. It could be any one of a variety of problems.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks. You are all so kind to help. I will see if I can find that "Task Manager" … or at least the "performance tab".


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Nevada said:


> She specifically complained of "screen *freezes.*"


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Could not help but laugh; but sure hope that is not meant as a joke about my ignorance...


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

motdaugrnds said:


> a joke about my ignorance...


Not at all.
When Nevada said "screen freeze" it reminded me of seeing that joke the day before.

I had already posted it here on Sunday:
https://www.homesteadingtoday.com/threads/need-some-humor-here.590360/page-142


----------

